# pond plumbing?



## justin1795 (Mar 8, 2011)

ive been thinking about pputting a pond in and i was wonderng where the drain line is suposed to runto.. im asuming a skimmer box but slightly below the water line so it dosent overflow?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

how big of a pond. i use pressure filters they work great. otherwise plumb it like a pool there are companys who do sick spray in liners with huge filters and uv steralizing systems. google koi achers they run out of minesota and do some crazy stuff.


----------

